# Deep Drop saves the day



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a late report from last Sunday. The bite was very slow bottom fishing near the edge. we headed south looking for a rip. found some shy little bobo's that went down as soon as you get 500 ft from them but nothing else. we did pretty good getting some fish for the box deep dropping.Lots of green eyed sharks.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

OK, I'll bite. What is a bobo?

Also, which lead works satisfactory at 500'? 24oz, 32oz, 3lb????

Need another push button and an operator?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Is a Bo Bo a Bonito?

Good day fishin beats a any day at work


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes a bobo is a bonita


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you caught some table fixins'!!!


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

A Bobo is a False albacore or little tunny but people around here call them bobo's ,bonita . I have found the best weight is the smallest weight you can keep your lines in check with the current. we use 5# to 7# last trip we fished 
a depth range from 660 to 1200 foot range.


----------



## catchlivebait.com (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job there fish construction staying with it to find the fish. The deep drop bite has saved the day for us alot lately. Those are some pretty snowies!


----------

